# Clarkey



## Frocklizard (Aug 19, 2010)

Hows it going mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2015)

he's goin wel

nailed all the yak sheds missus' while online

mans a fuckin stallion

dude know soft plastic shit like nobodies business

lick a scrote, punch an anus


----------

